# Cat toilet problem



## sarahd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I maybe a bit early with this post as there a few things left to try for me yet but with our first baby due in 2 weeks I really need to get it sorted out quickly!

We got two gorgeous rescue kittens (6m old) about 6 weeks ago and they have generally settled in really really well and love us and seem really contented and happy, as usual we kept them in for 3 weeks at first but in the long term we want them to be indoor/outdoor cats (as we both work all day) plus to get rid of the litter tray indoors. Anyway "training" was actually going really well and they love playing outside in the garden.. 

We got to the stage where they would use the catflap without any issues but only if it was permanently propped open with a stick, which is okay at the moment but not really ideal come the winter months as we already get a cold draft thru it! Also we moved the litter tray outdoors and all the way to the garden fence where there is a hole they can use to get thru to the common land we live next to, which is where we want them to go to the tiolet, and they had no problem going round to use their litter tray by the fence.

Then it all went wrong. They can both use the catflap when it isnt propped open to get in and out if they want to, I have seen them both push it both ways, so I stopped propping it open. A day or so later we dumped a load of litter on the common land and scrapped the litter tray altogether. Now all of a sudden they (or maybe just one of them I suspect) started peeing in the corner of the lounge (never ever done this before) and also pooping indoors too! We always clean the area with a biological washing powder but it hasnt stopped the peeing (happened 3 times so far in the same corner). I thought maybe one of them was upset about having to push the catflap open so propped it open again today for them as this is certainly the lesser of the two evils (draft v indoor poop!) but we are not really sure what caused it, it could be the catflap or could be losing the litter tray.. but we checked the common land and we have seen them pee/poop on there so its all very confusing!

I am going to try tinfoil and I have just ordered a Feliway diffuser as I read on some other posts but any further advice really appreciated! I am really not keen to use the litter tray with a small child about to join the family and my partner hates it so not really an option to have that back long-term.

Thanks all and sorry for the long post!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I would bring back the litter tray and keep it as it's much easier to clean the litter tray than your carpet, when we had outside cats we always had a littertray they hardly ever used it but I would have much rather they used the tray than the floor.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I would bring back the litter tray and keep it as it's much easier to clean the litter tray than your carpet, when we had outside cats we always had a littertray they hardly ever used it but I would have much rather they used the tray than the floor.


Agree with this.Even cats with unlimited access to outdoors should be given the option of using a litter tray.With any pet comes a compromise and if all you have to do to keep yours happy is to provide a litter tray then you are very lucky.There are many hooded litter trays on the market ,you could even ,if you have a cupboard with a clear floor area cut a hole in the door with the tray inside.That should keep little fingers out.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd agree its most likely the litter tray - I have 5 cats and 2 always come in to the use the litter tray then go out again!

Cats are very particular about routines and some more than others hate change especially to the basics like toilet habits - some will even refuse to use a different type of cat litter! 

Bring back the litter tray and see if it works :001_smile:


----------

